# Sharks on Discovery Channel



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey has anybody been watching shark week on the Discovery Channel?? Its cool stuff and i was wondering if anyone else (like myself) has been watching....Post your thoughts on "Bight University" lol


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I watched a couple of minutes yesterday about the ancients sharks..I'll be sure to tivo it today


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Yelpers I watch it and know not to wear a swimming cap when in the water with Tiger sharks.:help: Who would have thought they`d mistake you for a turtle when you wear a swimming cap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah...and dont pass the last sandbar.......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Yeah...and dont pass the last sandbar.......


Dont worry... There are some people that cant pass any bar as long as they are open. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

ive been watching...i watch it every year. I caught the mythbuster shark episode last night. I don't really understand why they made an episode trying to "bust" Jaws because there really was no point in that...the shark was supposed to be fictional...
but it a little interesting nontheless.
I haven't been watching as much this year because ive seen almost everything they've been playing because they show it every year....but I love Dirty Jobs and Jobs That Bite is pretty funny. lol


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw that mythbusters (jaws episode) a hundered times before shark week. Personally i dont think that "myth" was fun to watch at all (that let me down- which is unusual since the mythbusters rarely do that).

Did you see that Dirty Jobs episode where he did the shark autopsy?? How cool was that? I mean who knew a sharks liver weighs around 40 poundss lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

harif87 said:


> I saw that mythbusters (jaws episode) a hundered times before shark week. Personally i dont think that "myth" was fun to watch at all (that let me down- which is unusual since the mythbusters rarely do that).


I agree. I thought some parts in it were interesting, but overall i didn't like it as much as other Mythbusters episodes.



harif87 said:


> Did you see that Dirty Jobs episode where he did the shark autopsy?? How cool was that? I mean who knew a sharks liver weighs around 40 poundss lol.


I was so pissed because i missed the first one (waiting for Jobs That Bite Harder). There was a rerun on and I caught a little bit of the shark repelliant part, but it was too late and i was too tired. lol
Damn, i wish i could have seen a shark autopsy. lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I watch a little here and there....every year they play a lot of the same stuff so yeah lmao.

That mythbusters one was kind of odd and didn't really serve much of a point if you ask me. I watched it last year and in science class..boring compared to the other ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

the thing that really made me most upset about that mythbusters episode was the part where they rigged the dummy to make him punch sharks to see if that worked to fend them off.
It made me upset because they didn't try to bust a myth in a way that actually made sense. They put a wetsuit filled with chum on him! Maybe if people actually went in the ocean wearing bathing suits full of chum the expiriment would apply, but you can't prove if sharks can be fended off by a punch in the nose if you are attracting them with dead fish at the same time.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Darn i wish i had cable... :'(


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

The shark repellent one wasnt so amazing. All you saw was him in the ocean with some sharks around, but it was nice to see some sharks. The autopsy was amazing, make sme want to do one just bgy thinking about it!I wish he would have cut the other side of the shar too...look like there was stuff there... Keep an eye out for anything good hehe.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Darn i wish i had cable... :'(


http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=shark+week

:-D


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh jeesh..I actually watched it today..for 3 and a half hours :O


----------

